# my reds and my new 90 gallon



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice ones, Nitro! I think I've seen that f*cked-up goldfish before on other boards, right? I love those kind of photo's








And is that 90g going to be your rhom-tank?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice tank man.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

vicious picture, can I use it for the site?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"oh the carnage" .great pic nitro


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm gonna be sick







:







: :rockin:


----------

